# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  درخواست مقاله

## eyelash

سلام 
من به مقاله ای در رابطه با برنامه نویسی ویژوال احتیاج دارم.
از دوستان ممنون می شم اگه سایت یا کتابی معرفی کنن

----------


## ArtCom

سلام من چند تا لینک که آموزش VB هست رو اینجا میذارم.
http://www.parstech.org/detail.php?id=1073
http://www.parstech.org/detail.php?id=1117
http://www.parstech.org/detail.php?id=1259

----------


## eyelash

با تشکر از مرضیه خانم.
دوستان من مقاله آموزش vb نمی خوام بلکه در رابطه با مزایای زبان های ویژوال و مقایسه اونا به مقاله احتیاج دارم.

----------

